# Where's your cash at?



## jonnycage (14 July 2009)

hi everyone,


just a general topic for discussion,  what cash position are you presently keeping?    all on the sidelines,  only part .. thoughts ?

jonny


----------



## jono1887 (14 July 2009)

Comsec investment account, term deposits and under the bed


----------



## MrBurns (14 July 2009)

NBA and CBA 4.25% for 90 days, in other words bugger all.


----------



## trainspotter (14 July 2009)

What cash?


----------



## Bill M (14 July 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Comsec investment account




The interest rate on this one is now 3.75% as from 1/7/2009. As soon as I found that out I transferred the lot to my Rabo Plus Account which pays 4% interest daily, not much I know but $5, $10, or $1,000 interest p/a is better in my pocket than theirs, cheers.


----------



## Stan 101 (14 July 2009)

Pushed into real estate. Several cheapies with good rent returns. Two needing reno. Keeps me busy.

Looking at imports from Asia again. Tungsten lighting specifically.


cheers,


----------



## Julia (14 July 2009)

Small re-entry into the market but mostly still in term deposits with Bank of Queensland at 4.35% and 4.5%.

Matures in Sept and October and unless there's more bad news, will feed more into the market then.


----------



## MrBurns (14 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Small re-entry into the market but mostly still in term deposits with Bank of Queensland at 4.35% and 4.5%.
> 
> Matures in Sept and October and unless there's more bad news, will feed more into the market then.




If you can see it rising from here ok, I'm not so sure.

Perhaps index funds to stay a little safe ?


----------



## Calliope (14 July 2009)

The bulk with Rabo Plus, but I have ventured back into the market with hybrid securities which are doing nicely both with growth and yield. They are a reasonably safe haven.


----------



## jono1887 (14 July 2009)

Bill M said:


> The interest rate on this one is now 3.75% as from 1/7/2009. As soon as I found that out I transferred the lot to my Rabo Plus Account which pays 4% interest daily, not much I know but $5, $10, or $1,000 interest p/a is better in my pocket than theirs, cheers.




Is it really worth the effort transfering the money after you sell and back after you buy. Plus theres the 24-48hrs for the money to transfer which is a day of interest lost. Its just not worth the effort for me... and if you get the timing wrong when you buy shares, there goes $54


----------



## fodder-oz (14 July 2009)

Bankwest smart e saver 4.75%. It's the best atm no penalities unless u withdraw from it and it drops to 3.75%


----------



## Trevor_S (15 July 2009)

Calliope said:


> but I have ventured back into the market with hybrid securities which are doing nicely both with growth and yield. They are a reasonably safe haven.




Can I ask which ones ? and why ?


----------



## Naked shorts (15 July 2009)

Its in EURTRY. Getting 1500% p.a. (leveraged). Don't try this at home kids!


----------



## jonnycage (15 July 2009)

appreciate your feedback everyone : )  im mixed between
having about 50% back in the market and the rest between a cash
account and managed fund


----------



## acouch (17 July 2009)

like everything, one has to be careful..
they might offer you that little bit more on %, but is there a reason,you have to ask..

 SAN FRANCISCO (MarketWatch) - CIT Group Inc. shares slumped more than 75% Thursday as investors girded for what may be the fourth-largest bankruptcy in U.S. history after the troubled lender failed to get a government bailout
CIT asked existing debtholders for $2 billion and has given them 24 hours to decide whether they want to stump up the cash. If it can't get the money, the lender will likely have to file for bankruptcy..

take care out there
ac


----------



## yaot (18 July 2009)

definitely punting on share~ good return~


----------



## Trevor_S (18 July 2009)

In the never ending search for places to put some cash at call.  I am just about to transfer from ING (their 4.5% promo runs out 31 July) to BoQ, their 4.6% promo goes until 30 September.  Yes, it does matter (above 4% at Rabo) if you have a "decent amount" of cash.


----------



## grace (19 July 2009)

Raboplus - at call 4% and TD 4.5% 3 months
Suncorp - at call and TD (was 4.6% I think last one for 4 months, some still at >5%)
CBA - can't remember but nothing special


----------



## MACCA350 (19 July 2009)

65% cash at 4.3% 
35% stocks

cheers


----------



## Trevor_S (19 July 2009)

grace said:


> Raboplus - at call 4% and TD 4.5% 3 months




This is not correct.  The at call is 4% as you suggested but the TD's rate for 3 months is 3.25%.

http://www.raboplus.com.au/term_deposits/default.aspx


----------



## MrBurns (19 July 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> This is not correct.  The at call is 4% as you suggested but the TD's rate for 3 months is 3.25%.
> 
> http://www.raboplus.com.au/term_deposits/default.aspx




I got 4.2% at the NBA and the CBA for 90 days but that was a month ago, has it gone down ?


----------



## grace (19 July 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> This is not correct.  The at call is 4% as you suggested but the TD's rate for 3 months is 3.25%.
> 
> http://www.raboplus.com.au/term_deposits/default.aspx




Yep, agree now it is.......was 4.5% when I locked it in last - not expired yet. (also see they don't have a 4 month any more either)


----------



## aaronphetamine (19 July 2009)

60%~ cash with WBC at 4.40%p.a at call. no penalties or fees

40%~ australian blue chip stocks


----------



## gooner (19 July 2009)

70% in energy stocks
30% in cash - @ 4% interest rate with Raboplus. The extra security from the encryption device is a pain, but the interest rate is pretty good. Transfers always seem to go through on time.


----------



## cutz (19 July 2009)

jonnycage said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> 
> just a general topic for discussion,  what cash position are you presently keeping?    all on the sidelines,  only part .. thoughts ?
> ...




No cash, fully invested, cash is a wasting asset.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 July 2009)

100% fully invested...have been since October 08.

Sif have money in the bank.


----------



## Buckeroo (20 July 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> 100% fully invested...have been since October 08.
> 
> Sif have money in the bank.




Cash is still an investment, although your return is minimal...but its fairly safe & can be assured you will still have this equity in 6 months time.

From my point of view, if you include super, property, investments etc that I own outright then, 20% cash, 30% gold, 40% property and around 10% in the markets (blue chip). I am still very defensive.

Cheers


----------



## Trevor_S (20 July 2009)

cutz said:


> No cash, fully invested, cash is a wasting asset.




I always have some cash, as opportunities often present themselves when you don't have any cash to take advantage


----------



## cutz (20 July 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> I always have some cash, as opportunists often present them selves when you don't have any cash to take advantage




Sorry Trevor, i thought it was the other way round, may have misinterpreted your post.


----------



## jonnycage (17 August 2009)

is your glass half empty or half full at present ?   dipped
into some reserves over the last month, taking defensive stage 
after this big run up


----------



## mini696 (17 August 2009)

Still in the bank.


----------



## Kez180 (17 August 2009)

I have all of my cash tucked away at the orthodontists office...


----------



## jono1887 (17 August 2009)

CBA netbank saver is now 4.25 for new customers (or if you call them for old customers)


----------

